# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  The wife surprise me....

## Skyrivers

When I got home today I was handed a box that said live python........

She said she was not sure of the morph but I have the breeders info. She is 4 years old and beautiful. I think she is in shed. Into her quarantine holding tank she goes.

Sent from my LG-Q710PL using Tapatalk

----------


## vivi

No pictures?

----------


## Skyrivers

Wont let me upload photos

Sent from my LG-Q710PL using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

> No pictures?


Is taptalk having issues?

Sent from my LG-Q710PL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

What a tease you are... :Snake:

----------

PartySnake13 (05-06-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

Here u go.

Sent from my LG-Q710PL using Tapatalk

----------

_BeelzeBall._ (05-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-06-2020),PartySnake13 (05-06-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a great surprise!  (I'd keep the wife too, if I were you...lol.)

----------

PartySnake13 (05-06-2020),_Skyrivers_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

> What a great surprise!  (I'd keep the wife too, if I were you...lol.)


Want to guess locality?

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Jungle? I am not very familiar with carpet locaities so I am probably wrong.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020)

----------


## vivi

I'm guessing diamond carpet.

Anyway, you said you wouldn't be getting any new snakes for a few months (specifically a diamond carpet) and you should do as much research as possible and learn as much as you can before getting a new snake. Not to question your experience, but were you really prepared? I can imagine that snakes are addicting, but these are living animals we're talking about, a lifetime commitment.

I don't want to start any unnecessary drama. Carpets are always awesome to see and honestly probably sport my favorite colors, so pictures are great. I'm just asking.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-06-2020),_MissterDog_ (05-07-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I'm guessing diamond carpet.
> 
> Anyway, you said you wouldn't be getting any new snakes for a few months (specifically a diamond carpet) and you should do as much research as possible and learn as much as you can before getting a new snake. Not to question your experience, but were you really prepared? I can imagine that snakes are addicting, but these are living animals we're talking about, a lifetime commitment.


I agree. The wife ordered as a surprise for me. I had no clue she was going to do this. She is a jungle carpet. I had already talked to her and decided against a diamond. I have read a few books on carpets. I was not intending to add to the collection for a while. I will be building an enclosure that is 6ft x 4ft x 4ft for her after quarantine is finished. Always open to more resources if you have them.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020)

----------


## vivi

> I agree. The wife ordered as a surprise for me. I had no clue she was going to do this. She is a jungle carpet. I had already talked to her and decided against a diamond. I have read a few books on carpets. I was not intending to add to the collection for a while. I will be building an enclosure that is 6ft x 4ft x 4ft for her after quarantine is finished. Always open to more resources if you have them.


I can't give any advice on their husbandry, but I wish you best of luck.

----------

_Skyrivers_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Yay I got it right! Congrats on the new snake! Carpets are supper cool  :Good Job:

----------

_Skyrivers_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Yay I got it right! Congrats on the new snake! Carpets are supper cool


Thanks

----------

